# Beware of cheap USB wall chargers!!



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

amazing, thanks for the post spif!


----------



## venator260 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep. My phone does that as well. 

I've found it to be based on the outlet used as well. Where I work, I can't use certain outlets, even with the charger that came with my phone. Other outlets in the building and the outlets in my house are fine, however.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just because the cords fit does not mean the voltage is correct. You should always check the output of the charger matches that the phone is set up to deal with. 

It may not have been that the charger was cheap. Just outputting the wrong voltage.

We all do it I guess but it we might be better off charging with the device off!


----------



## joseph101 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing but i never go for cheap usb wall chargers....


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

We have been using the cheapie chargers for years. $5 instead of $30 is huge when you have 4 phones in the family. Never had any issues other than an occasional short life span of one charger.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

user1007 said:


> Just because the cords fit does not mean the voltage is correct. You should always check the output of the charger matches that the phone is set up to deal with.
> 
> It may not have been that the charger was cheap. Just outputting the wrong voltage.
> 
> We all do it I guess but it we might be better off charging with the device off!


While I agree with this in most cases, USB is supposed to be a standard 5v. Nothing in the USB form factor should be outputting a different voltage.


----------



## mbender2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think of it like this, you get what you pay for.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

What causes this is usually EMI/RFI transmitted along the USB cable from a poorly filtered power supply. It screws with the phone's capacitance touch screen, making it think someone is touching it.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

When my girlfriend used her Zune charger with her Android phone, her phone constantly rebooted itself.


----------

